# Get out of the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## atvguns (Jan 10, 2011)

how many times have we heard that on the show they cant make one move with out that being dubed in. Atleast I dont thing the guys are really yelling it all the time


----------



## slowp (Jan 10, 2011)

Funny. While waiting for a log truck to get loaded, I mentioned that we should be yelling LOOK OUT once in a while. That got a laugh.


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 12, 2011)

Way to many


----------

